# Anyone wear hiking boots in the woods?



## outdoorman (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm in the market for some boots to wear while tromping around in the woods here in Georgia.
I have a pair of redhead waterproof snake boots but don't like wearing them when using my tree climber or going on long walks in the summer. 
So am thinking of buying a light weight pair of hiking boots and strapping on my snake guards while out in the woods-believe they would be alot more comfortable and nimble . Does anyone have feedback on using hiking boots while hunting?


----------



## twoheartedale (Oct 9, 2020)

outdoorman said:


> I'm in the market for some boots to wear while tromping around in the woods here in Georgia.
> I have a pair of redhead waterproof snake boots but don't like wearing them when using my tree climber or going on long walks in the summer.
> So am thinking of buying a light weight pair of hiking boots and strapping on my snake guards while out in the woods-believe they would be alot more comfortable and nimble . Does anyone have feedback on using hiking boots while hunting?



https://meindlusa.com/products/vakuum-hunter


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Oct 9, 2020)

Saloman X Ultra boots.  The best boots I have ever owned.  Very lightweight, waterproof, extremely comfortable, and grip really well in every terrain I have tried.  They are pricey, but quality always costs.  They feel like good running shoes on my feet.


----------



## outdoorman (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks, I'm going to check them out


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Oct 11, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> https://meindlusa.com/products/vakuum-hunter


Those look like the replacement for the Meindl Denali Cabela's used to carry.  Fantastic boots, especially for the mountains.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 26, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> https://meindlusa.com/products/vakuum-hunter


 $300 OUCH!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 26, 2020)

crispi boots


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Dec 7, 2020)

I wear hiking boots, literally, everyday.  Including for most of the hunting that I do.

The Soloman X Ultra was a solid recommendation.

I only wear tall boots on the rare occasion, when snakes, mud or briers would make me reconsider.



I prefer more of an old-fashion, all-leather hiking boot like Vasque or Danner, but with Gore-Tex if possible.

The newer styles with more synthetic materials are fine, I just like leather.


Buy the best you can afford.  My experience has been that if you can find boots made in Europe or the good 'ole USA, they will usually last longer and be a better quality.

Look for deals on websites like REI Outlet, Sierra, or Backcountry.com

Local "boot barn" kinda places will sometimes have good deals on quality boots.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey guys - I just lucked up and found the Lacross Atlas 400g insulated and waterproof hunting boots last week on Camofire for $69.  Just keep a sharp eye out and I'm sure there will be others.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 9, 2020)

I have some i wear a good bit. Use to only wear them for all my hunting too. They came from academy but I don't remember the brand. I have had them for about 6 years and the sole has finally wore out. The rest has held up well. Can't complain for why I spent. Less than $60 though.


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 9, 2020)

Dusty Roads said:


> $300 OUCH!!!



Worth every penny.  I would spend $150 a year on boots, these will last me 5 years. For many years Cabelas would warranty those boots and when they started to leak around year three I would send them back and they would send me new ones.

I live, work, hunt and a few times slept in them.


----------



## deadend (Dec 10, 2020)

Dusty Roads said:


> $300 OUCH!!!


That's where good boots start.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 27, 2020)

I wear hiking boots and chaps all the time.  My taller boots are insulated so I wear them when its cold.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2020)

Never scrimp on boots, socks, and optics.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 28, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Never scrimp on boots, socks, and optics.


and bacon.....hate cheap bacon


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 28, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> Worth every penny.  I would spend $150 a year on boots, these will last me 5 years. For many years Cabelas would warranty those boots and when they started to leak around year three I would send them back and they would send me new ones.
> 
> I live, work, hunt and a few times slept in them.


I'm with you on not skimping on quality footwear. Learned that from my mom even while frowing up poor in the rural south. My jeans might have been Kmart specials but the feet rode in quality...lol


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 28, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> and bacon.....hate cheap bacon


Thick-cut, sometimes with pepper......ummmmm


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2020)

I like my redwing hikers. They’ve discontinued the model I’ve got now though. They have several new models. About $200. I wear them all day every day. Did get a pair of Georgia boot hikers for Christmas. I’ve tried them on but haven’t wore them yet. They seem comfortable


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2021)

Ive been a meindl guy forever. A pair that I wear literally 365 days a year will last me exactly one year. Ive heard the crispi nevadas will last much longer though so Im trying them out this summer.


----------



## menhadenman (Apr 23, 2021)

Crispi, Zamberlan, Lowa, and Salewa are good one to check out. 

Some guys prefer to buy ten $40 coolers before getting a Pelican with lifetime warranty - I was there one time.


----------



## CroMagnum (Apr 24, 2021)

menhadenman said:


> Crispi, Zamberlan, Lowa, and Salewa are good one to check out.
> 
> Some guys prefer to buy ten $40 coolers before getting a Pelican with lifetime warranty - I was there one time.


I'm there now too. Buy once cry once


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 26, 2021)

Keen's for me. I've had this pair for over 2 years and they are fantastic. I have beat the crap out of them hunting, fishing, and working. I'll buy another pair when these give out. 

https://www.rei.com/product/143308/keen-durand-ii-mid-wp-hiking-boots-mens


----------

